# before 7AM



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I've been busy this morning--look out !! The pens are olive wood, blood wood & ebony. The coffee cake, new recipe I just had to try before I turned. Then I brused a hand sharpening a tool--safety moment always know where the end of your tool is ALWAYS !!!
Linda:doowapsta


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

all this before 7am....wow I'm very impressed!!

I could use a slice of that cake to go with my first cup of coffee 

Pouring down rain here, so no turning for me today


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Now that's cold - a picture like that and no invite to breakfast.







Looks like your culinary skills equal your woodturning skills.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Pens!! I am with Bill And Viking!! That cake sure looks good, especially sittin here at work with a cup of coffee!!

RA:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah! That cake looks awsome....I could probably inject another couple hundred units of insulin and actually eat some of it 

The pens like nice as well (I can eat them without having to take an extra shot)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow LL.........you're a real go git'er in the morning. 

I'll PM you my address so you can send me one of those scrumpous coffee cakes......mmmmmm 

Oh, those pens are real beauties too..........lol


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay, the cake is 90% sugar free, coffee can always be put on. I picked up some nice wood on the side of the road--probably peach or plum, lots of crouch pieces. Can't hardly wait to see what that will turn. Am working on a fig, bowl with natural edge I am at the finish with lacquer/wet sand have 2 coats on so far. I just about left it wrapped in plastic to long. 
Linda


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What pens? I don't see any pens?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

So....that's what we were smelling early this morning! I thought HEB put in a new bakery!! That cake looks great...pens too!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, Ok, I saved you photo and did some photoshop on it and deleted the cake and found the pens. Very nice, I like the light colored one the best. Very nice looking.


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

lady linda said:


> I picked up some nice wood on the side of the road--probably peach or plum, lots of crouch pieces. Linda


Linda, how funny since the hurricane, I find myself checking all the wood thrown out on side of the road. So far ... no good spaulted or crouch pieces for me. :frown:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

What I got yesterady was pear !!! Will turn a piece maybe tomorrow.
Linda


----------

